# First impressions of a new Country Hearth Model 2000



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 1, 2012)

First of all i was not expecting much,coming from a TSC farm supply store,from a  wholly or partially made in china stove. I bought the stove based on EPA rating, size, weight,  price, and mostly good looks. Paid $499 with blower fan. Other websites listed it for around $800.Stove is going in a medium sized 2nd floor apartment.
Surprisingly the Stove performs as good as it looks. Stove top went straight to 600 degrees and stayed there with just a handful of small kindling wood for break-in burn.
After burn started around 400 Stovetop and, the stove gives quite a good fire show on the lowest air setting all the way to full open. 
Im not expecting overnight burns with the less than 2 CF wood capacity, that would be something its big brother model 2500 with a 3Cf capacity might achieve. 
Ill give it a full run today with some seasoned oak. Listed SF rating is 2000Sf Hence the model #.
The only nitpic i can find so far is the viewing door is wide but not very tall.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 1, 2012)

Update
After the first all day burn all i can say is, its a good thing that a Blower fan comes with the stove cuz its the only thing keeping the stovetop under 800 Deg. Even on the lowest air setting the lowest the stovetop gets is about 550 Deg and thats with the blower on high.


----------



## barn burner (Mar 2, 2012)

Yep, I think it's a great stove for the money. I'm 24/7 wood heat with mine this season and I've been happy thus far.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Mar 2, 2012)

That company is in Tennessee.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 2, 2012)

barn burner said:
			
		

> Yep, I think it's a great stove for the money. I'm 24/7 wood heat with mine this season and I've been happy thus far.


Its interesting that all the other stores and websites i have found list the 2000 for about $8-900 and the 2500 model for about $1200. I think TCS sells the 2500 model for about $699 When they have one in stock. Even Home depot has the 2500 for $1249 right now. Not sure why TSC is so much lower than everyone else but im not complaining.


----------



## barn burner (Mar 2, 2012)

Its interesting that all the other stores and websites i have found list the 2000 for about $8-900 and the 2500 model for about $1200. I think TCS sells the 2500 model for about $699 When they have one in stock. Even Home depot has the 2500 for $1249 right now. Not sure why TSC is so much lower than everyone else but im not complaining.[/quote]

I purchased mine at TSC too. It was $599. I've already had a customer service issue which has been fantastic. I was missing a flue collar bolt with the stove. Called up customer service and they sent me 3 bolts in about 3 business days. One thing  I have noticed  is that when the stove gets up to temp the handle latch gets "looser". Probably the way the metal is expanding or something.


----------



## truck243 (Mar 3, 2012)

I have the 2500 model. I just purchased it from tsc, for 749. I want to kiss it every morning!


----------



## begreen (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't do that. Lips burn easily.


----------



## kingquad (Mar 3, 2012)

My Dad has the US Stove 2000 that he bought at TSC for $499. He has it installed in a very new, very tight 1300 sqft. modular. It's actually too much stove for his house.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 3, 2012)

truck243 said:
			
		

> I have the 2500 model. I just purchased it from tsc, for 749. I want to kiss it every morning!



Im sure its worth every penny. I got the smaller stove cuz its going in the second floor. Im sure it performs every bit as well as the 2000 only with more capacity.,it is 1 firebrick deeper.  I like how it really burns  actively during the coaling stage and maintains a high stovetop temp.


----------



## barn burner (Mar 3, 2012)

kingquad said:
			
		

> My Dad has the US Stove 2000 that he bought at TSC for $499.  He has it installed in a very new, very tight 1300 sqft. modular.  It's actually to much stove for his house.



In all reality, I should've got the smaller unit rated at 1100 sq/ft I think. This is my first year burning so I went bigger just to be sure. On the up side my wife and I are getting use to the "heat". :lol: I've noticed the colder it gets outside, the more heat we can stand inside. It's weird but 74 inside feels like a sauna on a 40 degree day whereas 74 inside feels chilly on a 20 degree day.


----------



## kingquad (Mar 3, 2012)

barn burner said:
			
		

> kingquad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Dad's house is really tight.  He can easily see 80+ plus in his living room on a mild day even with a small fire.  He won't burn unless it's below 40.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 3, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Don't do that. Lips burn easily.


Its interesting BG I could swear they (chinese) reverse engineered the Englander when designing the 2000and 2500 model stoves. with a few minor differences. They made it wider and put a nicer door but inside it looks like an englander with the same steel air feed channel configuration ,same reburn tubes right down to the angle of the holes in the reburn tubes. THe even have the air hole in the middle blowing back into the fire like the dog house on the englander.They even have that same worthless shallow ash pan that no one uses.Since the englander burns front to back a wider version would give more heat but shorter burn times. THe body of the stove is quite thinner steel but the top is 1/4 to 5/16. Its an englander "light".


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 23, 2012)

I see they just came out with a 3000 Model to add to the 2000 and 2500 Line. 3.0 CF firebox Supposed to put out over 120,000 BTU,S I like to see one of these in operation as im so far very impressed with the 2500 i picked up for $499 new. I will get a better sense once i get more hours in with the 2000. List price is $1878.00 but you could probably get one for around $700 in the off season at TSC.


----------



## Chris 3.0 (Jan 22, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> First of all i was not expecting much,coming from a TSC farm supply store,from a  wholly or partially made in china stove. I bought the stove based on EPA rating, size, weight,  price, and mostly good looks. Paid $499 with blower fan. Other websites listed it for around $800.Stove is going in a medium sized 2nd floor apartment.
> Surprisingly the Stove performs as good as it looks. Stove top went straight to 600 degrees and stayed there with just a handful of small kindling wood for break-in burn.
> After burn started around 400 Stovetop and, the stove gives quite a good fire show on the lowest air setting all the way to full open.
> Im not expecting overnight burns with the less than 2 CF wood capacity, that would be something its big brother model 2500 with a 3Cf capacity might achieve.
> ...




Minister of Fire,
I'm looking to buy this same stove and had a few questions if you don't mind me taking some of your time. I'm a first time stove buyer and Tractor Supply is the only place around with a physical selection of them. It's 499 for the Country Hearth 2000.

My questions are: 
1. How much wood do I put in for a nice long burn? (I know that's damper dependent and seasoning also)
2. How long will this stove burn for because there is no info out there on burn time?
3. I have to vent thru an outside wall and up instead of going thru 2 floors, attic and roof so will this affect the burn?
4. I am going to put the stove on the main floor and the bedrooms are on the 2nd floor, will this heat the upstairs? House was built in 1962 and its about 600 s.f. (Inside dimensions) 23x23 and 20ft from stove to 2nd floor ceiling. 
5. It says 11,817-31,713 btu/hr but the sticker says 42000-89000 btu's so what's the difference?

I know that's a lot to ask but this seems like the best site to spill it all on. Thanks in advance for those who take the time to read this. 
Chris 3.0


----------



## corey21 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have the 2015 model it is a great stove likes to cruise around 650. If you are not careful it will runaway on me.


----------



## voodoochylde (Jan 23, 2013)

I like my USSC/Country Hearth 2000. It likes the ecobricks imI'm having to rely on for now. 

It tends to go into secondary mode around 300*. Overnight burns are 10 to 12 small TSC bricks. Start shutting down the air around 400 and it'll cruise at 550 -  750 for 2 to 3 hours. 10 to 12 hours later, stove is full of big coals at around 400.

I do wish it was a side loader but like the big glass amd quiet door latch (I have 6 month old twins). Paid $449 @ TSC on clearance.


----------



## buddha65281 (Nov 20, 2013)

hello everyone, found this site by searching Google. I just purchased a Country Hearth 2000 and I am NOT getting the heat that is indicated. Just to clarify some quick thoughts, I purchase a Selkirk "thru the ceiling" stove pipe kit. It is 6" and I currently have 12' ceilings and above that I have (2) 36" UT/HT stainless pipes up through the roof and extended up. Here is what I first noticed, the "refractory" board had lost its position in the stove, so I checked you tube and found a video of how to replace this board and where it should be placed in the stove. I ran the stove last night and it never got warm in the garage, I could still see my breath. Today I called the tech support only to be told that the refractory board must be all the way forward as to not be blocking the flute. I did this but I still am not getting the heat that would be considered normal for this unit. BTW, my garage is only 1200 sqf. Would one of you please take a picture of how your "refractory board" looks inside your stove and post it here. I would like to see how it looks compared to mine. Please let me something.. I will update my profile shortly with more info about me. Oh, another thing about me... I've had wood stoves (non insulated - old timers basically) for years and never had a heat issue prior to this stove. Thanks, Buddha65281. Also, just to let you know, my refractory board is now positioned just on top of the 2 to the back tube. Thanks everyone....


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 20, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Its interesting BG I could swear they (chinese) reverse engineered the Englander when designing the 2000and 2500 model stoves. with a few minor differences. They made it wider and put a nicer door but inside it looks like an englander with the same steel air feed channel configuration ,same reburn tubes right down to the angle of the holes in the reburn tubes. THe even have the air hole in the middle blowing back into the fire like the dog house on the englander.They even have that same worthless shallow ash pan that no one uses.Since the englander burns front to back a wider version would give more heat but shorter burn times. THe body of the stove is quite thinner steel but the top is 1/4 to 5/16. Its an englander "light".


 

They probably did, it's not really that uncommon of a thing for products made there to be cheaper rip offs of other companies designs.


----------

